# Audio Design Associates Cinema Rapture



## 72sl70 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello,

I do not have a manual for this receiver and speakers hooked up to it. It has HDMI connections, but I cannot get any sound. I'm sure I have something hooked up wrong. Anyone have experience with this model? Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Probably best to call them.

http://www.ada.net/products/ht/cinema-rapture.php

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Probably best to call them.
> 
> http://www.ada.net/products/ht/cinema-rapture.php
> 
> ...


Mebbe. I believe they are out of business and most of the links, including to the user's manual, are dead or misleading.


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

So none of these will help? *http://www.ada.net/products/ht/manuals.php*

GM


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

GPM said:


> So none of these will help? *http://www.ada.net/products/ht/manuals.php*


None of them reference the Cinema Rapture. I emailed the former owner and asked about the manual.


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Bummer! Thanks! Found the whole site a bit confusing at a glance, so curious if it might be embedded with some other gear. 

GM


----------



## 72sl70 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for all of your help. I got in touch with Richard at ADA and he emailed me user manual. Thanks again!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

72sl70 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all of your help. I got in touch with Richard at ADA and he emailed me user manual. Thanks again!


Well, I guess we do not need to wait for him to respond to me. :smile:


----------



## rcimpulse (Jan 30, 2021)

72sl70 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all of your help. I got in touch with Richard at ADA and he emailed me user manual. Thanks again!


I’m desperately looking for the manual anyway you can send it to me. 
thanks


----------



## keeney143 (Mar 19, 2021)

rcimpulse said:


> I’m desperately looking for the manual anyway you can send it to me.
> thanks


Do you still need one


----------



## Rajesh Joshi (Apr 14, 2021)

I need ada cinema rapture software kildy help me how to download this for ADA amp.


----------

